# Bump on penis?



## Jamm

Could you perhaps take a picture of it?


----------



## phaseshift

here it is there's a big one and then a small one right above it in the picture


----------



## Jamm

Hmm, i am no expert as im still learning about the puppy world but that doesnt look to normal to me. Joey doesnt have anything like that. It looks almost like an insect bite? Is it hard/soft? Does he seem in any pain :S Im sure others on here will deffinatly know the proper things to tell you! But this info will give them a head start! Hope he is okay.


----------



## momtoMax

whew, I was expecting a pic of the red rocket...that's on his tummy!! by his pee pee holder. 

could be bug bite, allergic reaction... My Max had a bug bite once and it looked like the smaller one. My max is allergic to flea spit so maybe your boy is too? if you are worried about it, you could have the get look at it. he seems small so you'd have to be careful with how much benadryl you could give him...which methinks the vet would be right on the money when it comes to dosing.


----------



## jackie_hubert

If you search "Lump on Belly!!" you'll see that I posted about pretty much the same thing when Cosmo was 9 weeks old. I didn't post a picture unfortunately but it looks very similar. I could be something very different but we took Cosmo to the vet and turns out he had a Staph infection and needed to be on antibiotics. Apparently these are very common on the belly in puppies, and usually stem from some form of insect bite or scratch. 

Cosmo's was pretty hard, about dime sized and showed up very quickly and then grew a little. In the same spot, next to the penis. Looks like there may be two lumps in your picture though. Can you at all see a little scratch or puncture? It was really hard to see with Cosmo and didn't really show at first, but now he has a little scar there. It was full of puss when they drained it. It didn't seem to bother him and the antiobiotics cleared it up quickly, luckily. They had to do some tests and it took a while to figure out exactly which bacteria caused it but he put him on general antiobiotics right away and in a couple of days it was gone.

Again, no idea if your little guy has this, could be nothing, but do go to the vet tomorrow.

Hope it's nothing!


----------



## phaseshift

yeah it's pretty hard, hmm I'll try to get an appointment to our vet tomorrow. How much did it costs?


----------



## BeauShel

It does look like it could be some bug bites. If you look at the larger bite, you can see a hole like a sting from something. Maybe you can put some gold bond on it if it is itchy. Keep an eye on it to see if swells and I would take him to the vet just to make safe.


----------



## Willow52

Looks like an insect bite to me.


----------



## jackie_hubert

phaseshift said:


> yeah it's pretty hard, hmm I'll try to get an appointment to our vet tomorrow. How much did it costs?


Hope it's just insect bites that won't get infected.

All in all, with the medication and tests, we paid $230, but we had puppy insurance then. Hopefully the vet will just look at it and determine it's nothing and you'll walk out of there without much cost, but you'll feel better.

Cosmo just developed a ***** and swollen eye so we're doing the same for him today ):


----------



## phaseshift

the bump doesn't look red anymore and became a little smaller. I think it was just an insect bite


----------

